# Waterfowl load for Browning Maxus.



## stick_slinger (Jan 18, 2012)

Prolly not gonna get a chance to pattern my new Maxus with Steel shot before i go Duck Hunting.. So I was wondering if anybody had any input on shells that patterned well for them out of a Maxus with the factory IC choke or Mod Choke.. 

Was originally gonna shoot the Federal Black Clouds, but read plenty of threads over on the Duck Commander forums about guys smoking their barrels with the BC's out of a factory choke, they have chokes made specifically for them.. And i dont really wanna drop 70 bucks on a choke for 4-5 days of Duck Hunting that i will get to do.. i will save that for next year..

Anyways, if yawl have any input on shells that worked well for yawl let me know..

Thanks
CJ


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 18, 2012)

i shoot whatever is cheapest. if you do your part and the birds do theirs, the brand doesnt matter. grab a box of what you can afford.


----------



## Bowhunter38 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hevi metal did good for me in Arkansas. It patterns well with the factory maxus IC choke.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jan 18, 2012)

^I was thinking about the Hevi Metals.. Will be shooting Black Clouds next year.. But cant see dropping 70 bucks on the Kicks Vortex for 4 or 5 days of hunting..

I reckon i'll give Hevi Metal a try.

CJ


----------



## basscatcher (Jan 18, 2012)

I shot heavy metal out of a MOD choke most of the season and had good success.  While I prefer to shoot heavy metal, like vmarsh said anything will get the job done if the ducks cooperate.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jan 18, 2012)

i shoot a winchester with the factory invector plus chokes, same as browning im pretty sure, and have had good luck with xperts. modified. the high dollar shells may have a couple more clean kills but they are not worth double the price to me


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 18, 2012)

before you send or spend any money on a kicks or any other choke take a look at the Sumtoy line of chokes. Dont get me wrong I have kicks and primos and others I have bought and they have their place. I spent 20 minutes talking with Mr. William at Sumtoy and learned more in that time than I ever would have on my own. For instance black cloud shells have a wad with a larger diameter than most other shot shells out there. Now granted that is needed for it work properly but I was told that due to the bore of my gun not being as large a bore as the big bore 12 gauges then it may create problems and that is why they are known in certain cirlces for burning up barrells. 

Just some food for thought as you see the info I got in a 20 minute conversation. Look em up and see what you think. I was sold simply on the info he was willing to share.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 18, 2012)

With your Ic and Mod chokes should work good. Try shooting Blindside #2 1 3/8 3". They pattern awesome out of every gun I have pattern with them. They are deadly on ducks and geese. Out in Arkansas you might want to use your IC choke if you hunt flooded timber and your Mod in rice fields.  You need to pattern your gun using both. Good Luck


----------



## stick_slinger (Jan 19, 2012)

The BlindSides is what i was actually lookiing at first and then seen the Hevi Metals.. Dont know which ones im gonna shoot yet but it will prolly be one of those 2...

@ Rockwaller, yes i have looked at some of there chokes. Have not talked to anybody that works there.. But i am aware of the company.

Thanks
CJ


----------

